# Pfury Socal Group Meet



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

So far, here's the list of people:

phreakah
piran-huh
mistahfishpimp05
yonam
masterofpuppets
mr.freez (unsure)
redragon
NaTuReBoYz A_TROX
CarPhoto.net
me

This is set for Oct. 16, 2004. Bring a date, bring a friend, hell, bring your fish. We're going to set for the aquarium around 2-3pm and head to Hooters for drinks and food.

If I skipped you, please pm with your email or contact info.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i will show up given my lungs can take it


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> i will show up given my lungs can take it :laugh:


 lungs shmungs. if you don't make it, i can't marvel at your awesome goat!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

are we gonna go to knotts scarry farm also?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i don't think we'll be doing knott's this time around... :/


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Good luck with the meeting


----------



## hustlur (Apr 28, 2004)

I think we should all have a fishing trip. The trout opener is coming up, and after we can go to Hooters for food and drinks.


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

I finally got my car so I can bring my firend and our girls..is there an age limit on Hooters?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

If I wasn't broke $$$$

I would come









Have fun


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

MistaFishPimp05 said:


> I finally got my car so I can bring my firend and our girls..is there an age limit on Hooters?


 i dont remeber a age limit


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

hyphen said:


> So far, here's the list of people:
> 
> piran-huh
> mistahfishpimp05
> ...


 seven members only, what happen to the other socal members?


----------



## NaTuReBoYz A_TROX (Jul 28, 2004)

count me in...i'll pm you sometime this weekend hyphen....hopefully i get my paycheck before then....









you guys are talking about the long beach aquarium right?...


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Come on, we gotta have a midwest members group meet in Chicago or something.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

I think we norcal members should head down south and jack their fishes while they're at the meeting.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Hyphen - check your PM


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Kain said:


> I think we norcal members should head down south and jack their fishes while they're at the meeting.












aint nothin up there but steers and ........


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I'll be there hyphen. . .


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

list updated.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

bump for anyone who might've missed the post.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Im RoLLin







leaving the lady home tho,

i am currently single on oct 16







HooooooooTeeerrrrrssss


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Kain said:


> I think we norcal members should head down south and jack their fishes while they're at the meeting.










Or BBQ their Ps.









I give you guys much props if you guy pull this off. Jealous even, since us guys in Nor Cal cant even get organized.







And dont forget to take pics!!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

ey dragon...wanna hook it up for sloppy seconds once u break up with ur girl?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

its comin quick this here is just a reminder

add an update on myself, saw the doc today and he says " well i guess im gonna have to give up on this"

meaning the way he is treatin me right now and try something different.

now thats some sh*t to say to someone hows been laid up of two years this month isnt it, fukn dirt bag









so we'll see if i can still make it, god willing i will make it damn it

yall dont know how dedicated i am to make in it to this meet, with i was healthy so i could have plannned it

hyphen you get lots of props man







your doin a great job


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

wish i could come


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

NaTuReBoYz A_TROX said:


> count me in...i'll pm you sometime this weekend hyphen....hopefully i get my paycheck before then....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's correct my friend :nod:


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## CarPhoto.net (Nov 21, 2003)

MistaFishPimp05 said:


> I finally got my car so I can bring my firend and our girls..is there an age limit on Hooters?


 Dating little girls under 18 is a crime. 
We got a joke that goes like this, "Do 15, and your going to do 20".


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Kain said:
> 
> 
> > I think we norcal members should head down south and jack their fishes while they're at the meeting.:laugh:
> ...


 shall we strike at midnight? Norcal group meet too!..... to jack fish.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

list updated


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Well guys, I completely forgot that the weekend of the 16th is when I head up to Monoray Bay Aquarium to see the great white. I leave on Saturday morning and don't get back until Sunday night. Sorry guys, just slipped my mind. But if things change I'll be there.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

SLANTED said:


> Well guys, I completely forgot that the weekend of the 16th is when I head up to Monoray Bay Aquarium to see the great white. I leave on Saturday morning and don't get back until Sunday night. Sorry guys, just slipped my mind. But if things change I'll be there.


its not look so good for me either right now







, i see the doc wed

and if he gives me good stuff i might make it but all that walkin would kick my ass right now

i have a better ideal mid week, but im tryin man , im tryin


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Dammit why suddenly People cant go??

f*ck that im still going and i was just at the Lb aquarium today!!!

and i wont mind going again next week that place









and oh yea hyphen Pm me ur aim sn again ...for some reason everyone from my aim list has been erased... dont know how that happend tho...


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> Dammit why suddenly People cant go??
> 
> f*ck that im still going and i was just at the Lb aquarium today!!!
> 
> ...


 I'll be there


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

yeah, i don't wanna keep switching dates. the date will remain as oct. 16. if you can't make it, i'm sorry







we can maybe arrange another meet for a later date.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

oh yeah, freez, what about a wheel chair? i might have an extra one that you can use if you're in crappy condition.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

wuts wrong with freez?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

lung problem


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

hyphen said:


> oh yeah, freez, what about a wheel chair? i might have an extra one that you can use if you're in crappy condition.










no, thats cool man im to proud to let someone push me around









i might just double up on the roids for a few days and see if that help s











> wuts wrong with freez?





> Dammit why suddenly People cant go??





> lung problem


 < i was an unsure candiate from the begining


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

put me down for a maybe


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

damnit... i cannot make it... gotta go see the mother-in-law....


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

keepin this on ya'lls mind


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

two more days


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Im Rolling









so who is Officially GoinG..??


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

directions


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

i'd go but i'm scared of all you guys....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> i'd go but i'm scared of all you guys....










Yet, youd come up to the bay area.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

> The Aquarium of the Pacific is happy to provide wheelchairs free of charge.










just incase hyphen has to push me around


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

ineedchanna said:


> i'd go but i'm scared of all you guys....


 were not scary people


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > i'd go but i'm scared of all you guys....
> ...


 You know it Karen!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > ineedchanna said:
> ...


 Dont forget me ...Frankie.....Karens worst Nightmare


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

where u guys meeting up at ?? im in southern cali that happen to be close ?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Xantarc said:


> where u guys meeting up at ?? im in southern cali that happen to be close ?


 I think its at the Long Beach Aquarium at 2 o clock on saturday


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Xantarc said:


> where u guys meeting up at ?? im in southern cali that happen to be close ?


 front door of the aquarium i suppose

i think ill make it but not hooters and ill have to take my time with the walkin ,

my pop wants to come to, i think he wants to hit up hooters
















i says i cant hang out with my dad :laugh: but i dont care so he may come too :laugh:


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Hey Freeza u should come down to the aquarium with us and dont worry if hyphen gets tired of pushing u around ill be glad to help u around man. im sure other P furians will be glad to have u chill with us at the aquarium.

then we can go to HooTeRs and chill out and Look at some HooTers









....even tho im an ass man....


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

awesome, so we've got directions and everything.

we'll be meeting at the front of the aquarium. i couldn't get any info on group prices.

and just a reminder, it's TOMORROW @ 2PM. we'll wait for stragglers. i'll email you guys my # so you can contact me.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

How Will I know its u guys if I meet yall there ?:laugh: 
You gonna have a Big P-Fury Sign ?

Freeze you want me to bring a Motorized Powerchair from my work for ya ?


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

I think the aquarium has group rates for 10+ people only


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

phreakah said:


> I think the aquarium has group rates for 10+ people only


 Sorry ............But I love that Cat in your avitar phreakah


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> phreakah said:
> 
> 
> > I think the aquarium has group rates for 10+ people only
> ...


 thanks!

i saw this cat when i took a trip to taiwan and had to take a pic of it. it was the laziest cat i have ever seen and that's saying a lot!...


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

here's the full pic


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Very Cool and Fat


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

So harley u are going huh


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> So harley u are going huh


 SHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhh
I dont know yet I got to catch a flight in


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

u dont need to catch no flight... just start driving around 11-12 and u will be here by then


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 haha! mos definitely bro! We will traumatize Karen for life!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

should k fizzly go?

im scared of hyphen...he might pull a pipe out on me

im scared of mr harley...giving me lectures about the amount of fish in a tank

lol i dont know ne one but dragon and breeze


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> should k fizzly go?
> 
> im scared of hyphen...he might pull a pipe out on me
> 
> ...


 Lectures Huh ?







next is about your 17 inch rhom









If you guys cathc me ther ill be in My Richard Nixon Mask


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

mr harley...can ur girl wear come to....pweaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> mr harley...can ur girl wear come to....pweaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase


 What ?








You want me to bring Jen ?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

yes very much so


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> yes very much so


:laugh: Sorry Doode she has to work and make money so I can buy more fish








You can have a Pic though


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

ill give u all the money she loses for that day...deal?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

but ill settle for a pic


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> ill give u all the money she loses for that day...deal?


300 bucks buddy









Thers your pic


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

will an i o u work?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> will an i o u work?


 Sorry cash has to be paid Upfront


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i thought u liked me


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> i thought u liked me


 I do , I gave you a Pic


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

when? i dont see ne


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Scroll up about 5 posts son


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

hey no fair thats cheating u gotta show more then fluff


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> hey no fair thats cheating u gotta show more then fluff


 sorry


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Woooooot! I'm there tomoro







and freez, I'm glad to be in line to help ya 'round


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Ok today is the day and i hope we So Cal Peeps pull this off ...

Hopefully someone takes Pics cuz i cant find the charger for my digi cam


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> Ok today is the day and i hope we So Cal Peeps pull this off ...
> 
> Hopefully someone takes Pics cuz i cant find the charger for my digi cam


 I'll bring my digi cam
3 more hours


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

bump for those who forgot that today is the day


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Jen is MINE! MINE I SAY!!!!


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

GOOD LUCK GUYS!









enjoy!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > ineedchanna said:
> ...


----------

